# 2015 Deer Season Fitness Training



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> I've been fluctuating between 220-250 for most of the past five years. When I punched in my numbers last July I weighed 250 and the calculator declared me to be "obese."
> 
> That word stings - it's part of what compelled me last summer to make some permanent changes.



Im 6'0" and 215 is obese.....really????? I have a belly but am far from obese


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

November Sunrise said:


> I love fastpitch softball, but haven't played since the summer of '88.
> 
> Have a few family members who play, and am actually thinking of asking one of them if they will let me play in a game this summer. Haven't had a chance to embarrass myself by swinging at a head high rise ball in a long time - would like to have that experience again :lol:.
> 
> What team do you play on?


Iv'e been playing in a mens modified fast pitch league in Livonia since 1990 with most of my High school baseball team mates. The league has actually been around since 1950. Iv'e been our pitcher on our team since 1996 when I got nominated to pitch because I bowled!...lol..Been at it ever since...Talk about a work out on a hot summer night!..Really its just an excuse to get together with all the fellas and have cold beverages in the parking lot.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm gonna follow along on this thread and eat some popcorn.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

These are the things that have worked for me to lose and maintain a healthy weight. 

You can't lose weight by exercise alone, limiting calorie intake is much more important than exercise alone. If you walk at a 3.5 mph pace you will burn 230-250 calories per hour. At that rate, it will require you to walk 30 miles, or more, per week to burn a pound. No one has that much time to dedicate to exercise. 

Log every exercise routine you complete along with every morsel of food you consume. Map My Run is an excellent GPS tracker that records your exercise routine. Map My Fitness will provide a diary of calories consumed on a daily basis and provide a log of calories consumed, how many total calories you can consume during the day and the nutritional values if what you have eaten. It will take your exercise routine from Map My Run and add it to your available calories for the day on MMF, so you have a running total of calories you can consume for the day. Logging is simple as they have virtually any product you can buy in a grocery store, along with virtually every restaurant meal served in the US in a prompted system. I log every meal/snack as the day progresses, so I always know how many calories I can consume during the remainder of the day. 

Logging exercise and food consumed is the single biggest item that has allowed me to be successful in losing and maintaining. 

I've used the BMR calculators, but have found that they calculate too many calories allowed per day for me. I'm 6' and when I calculate my BMR it comes out at over 2000 calories per day. If I eat that much I will gain weight, no way can I maintain at that level of calorie intake. I'm making the assumption that no exercise is involved, just calories taken in. 

Buy yourself a Nutri Bullet and do a smoothie every morning for breakfast. It only takes minutes and provides a very nutritious and filling meal that will get you by until lunch and all at about 250 calories. Typical for me is a handful of spinach, kale and other veggies you like, a whole banana, few grapes, strawberries, pineapple pieces, blueberries, black, red raspberries, avocado, (any or all of the above). Makes for a delicious and nutritious drink. 

I limit myself to 1700 calories per day, more if I exercise a lot, and have been to maintain with no issue. I eat anything I want, within reason, as long as I don't consume more than 1700 calories a day. 

Log your exercise and calories consumed!!

Log your exercise and calories consumed!!

Log your exercise and calories consumed!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

November- you should consider the spinning. I am a runner and a couple years ago I was having some IT problems in my knee, my wife kept bugging me to go to her spinning classes with her so I finally gave in and tried it. I'll tell you what, it wasn't what I thought it was going to be! 1-1.5 hrs of non stop pedaling, 3 times a week, will get you in shape real quick. I'm back to running but I continue to spin during the winter months and play men's league hockey so this is how I stay in shape after deer season. Good luck.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> Current eating plan consists of:
> 
> Make fresh grapefruit juice immediately after waking up.
> 
> ...


 
NS,
You are going to kill yourself!

OF course, I write this as I am sitting on the exercise bike from my laptop.....

My goals are to turn the bellyfat into muscle, maintaining ~the same weight. Water skiing season is fast approaching and if you want a good way to get your arms in shape for bow season, that is it.

- The Old Man and the Sea (motdean)


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Craves said:


> After many years of knee pain, and being caught in the vicious cycle of not feeling good enough to exercise and there fore gaining more weight which made me want to exercise even less, I'm getting it taken care of.
> 
> Knee replacement surgery is scheduled. I plan on attacking the therapy head on and losing many of the pounds I have put on over the years.
> 
> ...


 
Keep us psoted on the progress! Looking forward to having you available to push deer past my stand should the need arise in November. 

Seriously, good luck!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

thill said:


> My girlfriend and I were talking last night and today about setting weight loss goals for ourselves. We are going to work together to reach our goals by July 4th, with weekly weigh-ins to track our progress, very similar to what you are doing. Our plan is to start Feb 2nd (day after superbowl), which will give us 22 weeks to shed some pounds and hopefully hit whatever goals we set.
> 
> Quick question: NS...and others... I know there isn't an easy, cut and dry answer to this, but what is a realistic weekly goal to hit? I was thinking 1 pound per week (which I can certainly spare). It sounds very doable to me, but I have nothing to base that on. Any thoughts?


 
Whoa. I am thorwing the flag on this one....Anyone that uses the word "girlfriend" in a thread like this obviously just isn't exercising enough.....or simply not practicing the right kind of exercise... :lol:


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

After my annual physical this past September my doctor made it very clear I was heading into dangerous ground so I made the decision to finally do something about it. I have lost 62#'s in four months without starvation, mostly by eliminating fast food, junk food, limiting carbs and eating a lot of veggies. I'm still eating steak chicken all the fish I can just not so many carbs, but the best thing I did was to download an app called *My Fitness Pal* where I keep a diary of what I eat and how many calories I take in daily. I set the program to lose 2#'s a week and all I can say is it works. I also do a hard 30 minutes a day on the treadmill walking. I too have knee issues and had daily pain which would wake me up 2-3 times a night, forcing me to get up and walk the pain off. In the beginning my knee was not happy about the exercise, but now I have little if any issues. It may not work for everyone, but it sure is worth a try if you"re serious about weight loss and the best thing about it is the app free!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I just got my Feb. issue of Woods N Water News and the tail end of my article in there addresses this issue. I'm proud to say that at 54, I have never been overweight or out of shape in my entire life and undoubtedly, physical fitness is a key ingredient to consistent hunting success. 

With my active lifestyle, I require about 2000 calories a day to brake even during the winter and during the spring, summer and fall, that number is even higher as I am more active then. After decades away from the sport, I decided to get back into tournament armwrestling again. My first tournament is Feb. 7 and my target weight-class required a 20 pound weight loss. I've already dropped 13 year and have seven more to go in two weeks which will not be a problem. I'm on a high protein and fiber, low fat and carbs diet eating small meals through the day totaling about 1000 calories per day. I'm training once a week with some of Michigan's best arm wrestlers with viscous pulling sessions. My workout routines focus on power and stamina and I also do plenty of daily cardio too hiking when it's decent out or the ski machine or tredmill when the weather sucks. After that first tournament, I plan to hold my weight fairly low and will continue training until the next tournament. I hope to attend the state championships this year and the national championships next year with a goal to win a national championship title.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I just got my Feb. issue of Woods N Water News and the tail end of my article in there addresses this issue. I'm proud to say that at 54, I have never been overweight or out of shape in my entire life and undoubtedly, physical fitness is a key ingredient to consistent hunting success.
> 
> With my active lifestyle, I require about 2000 calories a day to brake even during the winter and during the spring, summer and fall, that number is even higher as I am more active then. After decades away from the sport, I decided to get back into tournament armwrestling again. My first tournament is Feb. 7 and my target weight-class required a 20 pound weight loss. I've already dropped 13 year and have seven more to go in two weeks which will not be a problem. I'm on a high protein and fiber, low fat and carbs diet eating small meals through the day totaling about 1000 calories per day. I'm training once a week with some of Michigan's best arm wrestlers with viscous pulling sessions. My workout routines focus on power and stamina and I also do plenty of daily cardio too hiking when it's decent out or the ski machine or tredmill when the weather sucks. After that first tournament, I plan to hold my weight fairly low and will continue training until the next tournament. I hope to attend the state championships this year and the national championships next year with a goal to win a national championship title.


That's awesome Mike. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

The Nailer said:


> After my annual physical this past September my doctor made it very clear I was heading into dangerous ground so I made the decision to finally do something about it. I have lost 62#'s in four months without starvation, mostly by eliminating fast food, junk food, limiting carbs and eating a lot of veggies. I'm still eating steak chicken all the fish I can just not so many carbs, but the best thing I did was to download an app called *My Fitness Pal* where I keep a diary of what I eat and how many calories I take in daily. I set the program to lose 2#'s a week and all I can say is it works. I also do a hard 30 minutes a day on the treadmill walking. I too have knee issues and had daily pain which would wake me up 2-3 times a night, forcing me to get up and walk the pain off. In the beginning my knee was not happy about the exercise, but now I have little if any issues. It may not work for everyone, but it sure is worth a try if you"re serious about weight loss and the best thing about it is the app free!


62#'s in four months is outstanding. Way to go!

I agree wholeheartedly with what you and Bucko12pt said about the value of tracking calories and exercise. The rebel in me says, "I'm not going to waste time doing that," but tracking things for at least a while is really an eye opener.

During September and October last year I using an UP band which tracks steps in a day. I set a goal of at least 10,000/day and after a few days became obsessive about it, to the point where I'd go walk circles around the house late at night if I hadn't hit the mark yet. The ability to objectively measure can really impact activity. 

My wife uses the Fitness Pal app you mentioned and she loves it.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> November- you should consider the spinning. I am a runner and a couple years ago I was having some IT problems in my knee, my wife kept bugging me to go to her spinning classes with her so I finally gave in and tried it. .


I'm intrigued by it. 

Only limitation is I'm not finding many offerings here in our small town, but there's one lady teaching a class a few times/week that might prove to be workable from a scheduling standpoint.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

November Sunrise said:


> Ill start .
> 
> This morning I weighed in below 200 lbs. for the first time since 1989. Just for fun Im attempting to reach my high school senior weight of 29 years ago  goal is 180 lbs. on July 1st.
> 
> ...


180 pounds seems too lite for you. I'm guessing you are 6' 4" or so. How heavy were you in April last year when we chatted at Jim's.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> 180 pounds seems too lite for you. I'm guessing you are 6' 4" or so. How heavy were you in April last year when we chatted at Jim's.


Yeah, about 6' 4". I don't picture myself staying at 180 - I just like the idea of seeing if I can do it . 

Last April I was probably around 240. Right now I'm at 198 and I still have a little bit of gut left, and so I'm picturing 190 as the point where I'll probably look to eventually settle.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> I set a goal of at least 10,000/day and after a few days became obsessive about it, to the point where I'd go walk circles around the house late at night if I hadn't hit the mark yet.
> 
> You might want to avoid doing that a lot.... You'll start to worry your neighbors.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> 62#'s in four months is outstanding. Way to go!
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly with what you and Bucko12pt said about the value of tracking calories and exercise. The rebel in me says, "I'm not going to waste time doing that," but tracking things for at least a while is really an eye opener.
> 
> ...


If you use Map My Run for your cardio, it automatically updates My Fitness Pal with your exercise routine, calories burned, etc. 

Because My Fitness Pal is so easy to use, it takes me less than two minutes to log a meal. I will continue to use it because it is so easy to use and it helps me stay on the straight and narrow.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Why does anyone need to get in shape for a Michigan deer season? I stay in shape for a lot of reasons but deer hunting is really not one of them. Matter of fact, 70+ days of bow hunting gets me out of shape even though I spend a lot of time stalking.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

motdean said:


> Keep us psoted on the progress! Looking forward to having you available to push deer past my stand should the need arise in November.
> 
> Seriously, good luck!


Thanks Dean...I'm both excited & nervous to get the surgery done.

I will lose the end of ice fishing season, and won't be making maple syrup this year, but I'm looking forward to feeling better and moving more. Bone on bone pain sucks.

Let me know when you want me to come over and hunt at your place!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> My understanding of the BMI is it's not very realistic if a person has a stronger, larger frame - thick wrists, wide shoulders, etc.
> 
> My natural frame back when I was a young guy was tall and skinny, and so I do find the numbers to be pretty workable for my body shape.
> 
> ...



Yes my bmi says I should be at 190 in the high side but with my build I would look like I was seriously sick at that weight. I would say 205 to 210 would be a good weight and I currently weigh 220. 

My plan is to work out more consistently. 
Eat better.
Sleep more. 


My plan is to weight train 3 days a week and cardio 2...... Not including days I play hockey. Plus coaching 10 year olds involves a lot more skating than when you coach older kids so I have that too. 
Also I plan on doing off ice training with our team over the summer and plan on participating more rather than just give orders.


----------



## May-39 (Jan 14, 2005)

Do it three days a week, 5 if you want to really, really cut weight and get in cardio shape, my strength has been fine.
I'm closer to retirement than college my co worker is older than me, he wanted to cut weight, I wanted to avoid carrying an AED on my next deer drag. We both had football knees, prior knee surgeries etc..
We started P90x several months ago, he gave up pop, I gave up french fries. He has lost 30 pounds, rather than eating calories at lunch, he is burning them. None is longer than 40 minutes, and we rock it on a portable dvd player outside or in an unused conference room now.

Both of our resting heart rates are sub 60 now I think we are closer to 50 now.

No matter what you do, congrats for trying....Hopefully we will be the ones in our blinds at 80 not at some independent living center


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

One year ago this Monday, I weighed 265# and was miserable. I wanted to head back to Idaho to elk hunt and knew that there was no way that I could enjoy the hunt, or even do it, at that slobbish weight so my wife and I did The Doctors diet and started back in to the exercise. When I left for Idaho in Mid September, I weighed 238#. Two weeks later when I returned I weighed 230#. I dropped down to 221# by opening day but the holidays got me and I jumped back up to 234# currently.
Like bucko mentioned, the Nutri Bullet has been a welcome addition to the countertop appliance garage. My wife buys large bags of frozen fruit at Gordon's, strawberries, blueberries, cherries, etc. One cup of fruit, 1/4 cup quick oats, 1 tablespoon of honey, dash of lowfat milk, and 1 cup of no fat plain yogurt makes a very filling and nutritious breakfast fast. I'll often add a banana as well.
Lots of fruit during the day, handful of raw almonds or walnuts as a snack and a low fat sandwich for lunch.
Because we're empty nesters and both work, we struggle at supper time so it requires a conscious effort to stay on track.
Until winter set in I was running 2-3 times/week 2.5-3 miles each run and would walk the same distance on off days as often as possible. With winter in full swing I'm hitting the elipticle 3-4 days per week and doing some lifting. I included the 30 day plank challenge to improve core strength.
I'm seriously considering a yoga class but the pants make my butt look big.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Yesterday in the weight room there was a guy whose shirt read "Intensity Brings Immensity." He had biceps so massive that the dumbbells began to weep when he approached the rack.

After watching me flounder through a routine on a shoulder fly machine, he complimented me on my "flexibility." I interpreted the Hulk's words to mean "Hey, even though you're an embarrassment to the entire human species when it comes to strength, I feel sorry enough for you that I need to try to figure out something artificially positive to say." :lol: 

Down to 197.4 lbs. this morning.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Craves said:


> Thanks Dean...I'm both excited & nervous to get the surgery done.
> 
> I will lose the end of ice fishing season, and won't be making maple syrup this year, but I'm looking forward to feeling better and moving more. Bone on bone pain sucks.


You'll be very happy Craves. I've had multiple surgeries on one knee over the years including two ACL's. It's safe to say it was a wreck and very painful each day affecting both my mentality and ability to be active. Had it replaced at the age of 41 and started hiking (mountains) within a year. I took the rehab very seriously and was ahead of schedule on everything. The vast majority of people I talk with that aren't happy with their replacement, when you ask them about rehab you can invariably get them to admit they didn't follow protocols well or at all.

On a related side-note about knees and weight loss. I have some middle-aged friends who have bad knees. They are over-weight (probably technically obese), get injections and/or surgeries and wonder why it doesn't feel any better. Dude, lose a bunch of weight and see how much better your knee(s) will feel!

Having been a personal trainer back in the day and having a streak of over 20 years working out a few things come to mind with what I've been reading here...

*I noted some talking about a fair amount of weight training, which is great when combined with cardio. I'm sure your aware but please keep in mind (with a goal of weight loss) that muscle weighs more than fat. All this talk of BMI doesn't really take that into account. You may find it difficult to reach those high school goals as you add muscle, which is okay if your able to mentally adjust those goals by keeping that in mind. Yeah, I'm talkin' to you Jeff, it's obvious that sooner than later your skins going to turn green and your going to be a hulk throwing positive energy at someone else soon!

*For a variety of reasons it's better to do a short amount of cardio (5-10 minutes) before doing the weight training and then do a cardio routine afterward....if you have the time and desire. It's the most efficient way (has the most positive impact) to combine these activities if you intend to do them on the same day. I recommended this to a good friend some time ago who was doing cardio before weights. He said it literally made him sick to his stomach when he made the change so he went back but it's the most efficient way to run your motor.

*The older I get the less I care about actual strength. I can achieve everything I want without having to further injure my prematurely old bones/tendons/ligaments/muscles. My oldest brother just took up the gym for the first time in his life at 55 and has gone nuts, over the edge. Broke his ankle within 4 months doing crap that you see in Under Armor commercials. Who needs to roll tractor tires and jump through others at 50+? Seriously.

*If your working out (almost) daily you really do need to start the day off with some nutrition. Your body will be craving it, don't skip.

*It may seem counter-intuitive but eating every couple of hours is good. I'm a creature of habit and eat fruit around 10:30AM and about 4PM each day in between meals.

Some have already lost an astonishing amount of weight and others are on the way, my hats off to you gentlemen! I have absolutely no doubt that your lives have improved in any number of ways as a result.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

thetreestandguy said:


> You'll be very happy Craves. I've had multiple surgeries on one knee over the years including two ACL's. It's safe to say it was a wreck and very painful each day affecting both my mentality and ability to be active. Had it replaced at the age of 41 and started hiking (mountains) within a year. I took the rehab very seriously and was ahead of schedule on everything. The vast majority of people I talk with that aren't happy with their replacement, when you ask them about rehab you can invariably get them to admit they didn't follow protocols well or at all.
> 
> On a related side-note about knees and weight loss. I have some middle-aged friends who have bad knees. They are over-weight (probably technically obese), get injections and/or surgeries and wonder why it doesn't feel any better. Dude, lose a bunch of weight and see how much better your knee(s) will feel!
> 
> ...


I appreciate your thoughts Jack - that's some strong info. Your point about additional muscle eventually working against extreme weight loss goals is well noted.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm glad you guys posted this thread. I'm guilty of gaining weight during hunting season and the holidays. Eating and drinking plus hours of inactivity while sitting on stand makes weight gain all too easy.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## 96215 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm gonna do what I've always done.
Run, lift, wrestle, and shoot.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Jamorris said:


> I'm gonna do what I've always done.
> Run, lift, wrestle, and shoot.


Wrestle ? Do you coach wrestling and are able to workout with the team ?

L & O


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I'm glad you guys posted this thread. I'm guilty of gaining weight during hunting season and the holidays. Eating and drinking plus hours of inactivity while sitting on stand makes weight gain all too easy.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


I hear ya about eating to much through the holidays but I'm actually the exact opposite about gaining weight through the hunting season. Yes there is a lot of ass time hunting, but there is also a lot of walking and sneaking around also. Combine that with tons of calories being burned off while sitting in cold weather trying to stay warm makes me shed pounds. After long days in the field in cold weather, sometimes it feels like I just ran a marathon. When I wind down at night, I'm usually hungry, thirsty, and exhausted.


----------



## 96215 (Jul 14, 2014)

Liver and Onions said:


> Wrestle ? Do you coach wrestling and are able to workout with the team ?
> 
> L & O


Coached at Airport School District for 18 years. Still like to work out with the team.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Jamorris said:


> Coached at Airport School District for 18 years. Still like to work out with the team.


That's excellent - that has to be a great workout, and I would imagine quite enjoyable as well.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Hit my February 1st weight goal - this morning the scale read 196.0.

Going to be offline for a while. Keep up the good work fellas - I'll check back in at some point down the road.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Jamorris said:


> Coached at Airport School District for 18 years. Still like to work out with the team.


That was the driver of my first ACL tear, got to love wrestling!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have three more pounds to loose before Feb. 7. I've dropped 17 pounds in about one month of dieting and have increased my strength and endurance in the process. So far so good.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

thetreestandguy said:


> You'll be very happy Craves. I've had multiple surgeries on one knee over the years including two ACL's. It's safe to say it was a wreck and very painful each day affecting both my mentality and ability to be active. Had it replaced at the age of 41 and started hiking (mountains) within a year. I took the rehab very seriously and was ahead of schedule on everything. The vast majority of people I talk with that aren't happy with their replacement, when you ask them about rehab you can invariably get them to admit they didn't follow protocols well or at all.


Thanks for the encouraging words...I plan on taking the re-hab seriously & hope with that the pounds will come off.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

When I started I my goal was 225# by Feb.1 and 220# by Mar.1 so far I'm on schedule. Figured 1# a week would be possible. 

I have to have something to eat when I get up, the smoothy's (260 cal.) and a egg/spinach casserole serving (190 cal) get me to mid afternoon lunch/snack a salad and protein(meat fish etc) for supper. Total cals per day have been 1700-1900. Also drinking lots of water.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

How is everyone doing with their weight loss goals?

I'm just starting my 4th week and so far, I'm on track. My goal is 2 lbs per week (actually 1.54 lbs/wk) until July 4th and after 3 weigh-ins I've lost 7 lbs. I weigh-in each monday morning and a few times I've weighed in mid-week to see how I'm doing. Twice, I've weighed myself on a thursday and already exceeded my goal, just to put more weight on during the weekend and just barely hit my 2lb goal. The weekends are where I struggle. Eating out and having too much fun at the bars with friends is what kills my routine. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Had my knee replaced 3 weeks ago today. 

I'm pleasantly surprised how well I'm doing with my re-hab. I'm able to bend my knee past 90 degrees and am only using a cane when too sore or the very few times I have gone out.

I have lost about 10lbs, mostly due to the pain meds & loss of appetite. I feel much better with the 10lbs. off and hope to keep the momentum going!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

I've had both my hips replaced and am still able to run 10miles/week on the treadmill. So far I've lost 3lbs this winter.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

thill said:


> How is everyone doing with their weight loss goals?


 
Fabulous!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

That's solid weight loss, man. 7 more shouldn't be a problem. Keep exercising and eating well and you'll be there!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Alright I'm in. Started my low carb, mostly veggies, fruit, lean meat diet yesterday. Also ran a mile without dieing which is a decent start. 5'11" 213lbs. I was 232lbs in April 2014 and dropped to 205lbs last summer, until hunting season hit and I started eating junk again.


----------



## Firebird19 (Dec 26, 2013)

6 to 12 reps of 12 oz curls 2 to 3 times a week j/k .....Lots of walking


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Getting married and buying a house before deer season, the stress itself should keep the excess weight off! Haha


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

thegospelisgood said:


> You would be surprised how much weight you can drop just modifying your daily eating habits.
> 
> More greens, less dairy, and ease up on red meats...not quit, ease! 2 times a week as opposed to daily meat intake allows your digestion/metabolism to be more efficient - meats take a lot of energy to digest with little energy return for other fat burning activities in the body.
> 
> Don't forget to avoid the sugary treats as often as possible and you'll notice a huge improvement with your walking rout





thegospelisgood said:


> You would be surprised how much weight you can drop just modifying your daily eating habits.
> 
> More greens, less dairy, and ease up on red meats...not quit, ease! 2 times a week as opposed to daily meat intake allows your digestion/metabolism to be more efficient - meats take a lot of energy to digest with little energy return for other fat burning activities in the body.
> 
> Don't forget to avoid the sugary treats as often as possible and you'll notice a huge improvement with your walking routine!


Actually, one of the quickest way to lose weight would be to minimize carbohydrates and maximize protein.
Last year I dropped 41 pounds in 5 months on a minimal carb diet. Simply put, our bodies require glucose for energy. The most efficient way to obtain glucose is digestion of carbohydrates. Limiting carbs will not change your bodies requirement for glucose. Obtaining glucose from utilizing fat stores is much more efficient than obtaining glucose from protein digestion.
Bottom line - you *can eat as much protein as you want *and lose weight if you keep carbohydrates to a minimum. However, sugars, potatoes, breads, flour, most fruits, and some vegetables are high in carbohydrates... 
Anyway, I was never hungry and the pounds just rolled away week after week..
<----<<<


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Again though - what was your activity level like - High protein diets require activity, which most people have little of. If you are consuming protein with no metabolic processing of that protein, you are just steady gaining weight and energy that goes nowhere but storage - resulting in weight gain with no muscle development. But if you are active, fine, consumer protein - your body will demand it at that point, you'll hardly be able satiate your appetite. But just as much as we need protein we also require some carbohydrates. Its always about quality not quantity in that department for sure.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Assuming that someone is not bed ridden ... you will burn fat and lose weight if your diet consists of predominantly protein and you have a moderate to normal activity level... ie.. walking to the car, going to work, maybe some stairs here and there. Again, your body ALWAYS requires glucose to function and it will obtain this from burning fat when you limit carbohydrates. 
Exercise will increase your body's glucose requirements and you will burn MORE fat when you exercise.. But trust me, my activity level consisted of no more than one day of participating in sports, ice fishing in the winter on weekends, hunting in the fall, and fishing in the summer... Since this is "Michigan Sportsman" most of us are probably close to this minimum... 
I went from 206 to 165 pounds and I would say that I pigged out on steak, venison, chicken, and fish for most dinners (along with a vegetable). 
<----<<<


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

thegospelisgood said:


> Again though - what was your activity level like - High protein diets require activity, which most people have little of. If you are consuming protein with no metabolic processing of that protein, you are just steady gaining weight and energy that goes nowhere but storage - resulting in weight gain with no muscle development.


Not if you go into a state of ketosis.
When people eat less carbohydrates, their bodies turn to fat for energy.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Touche'


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I hope you guys are having better results than I am. I was able to increase my left arm strength quite easily. However getting rid of this beer belly (my other goal) is proving to be a lot harder. I was doing P90X for two weeks but then my girlfriend came to visit from Wisconsin and I kinda got distracted.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Jager Pro said:


> I was able to increase my left arm strength quite easily... but then my girlfriend came to visit from Wisconsin and I kinda got distracted.


A southpaw eh?


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Firebird19 said:


> 6 to 12 reps of 12 oz curls 2 to 3 times a week j/k .....Lots of walking



Doing 12 oz curls 2-3 times a week, I can easily lose a "dirty 30"....... :woohoo1:


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

OK so I finally started and thanks to this post that kept looming in the back of my mind and walking across a huge university campus with a young, in shape woman (winded and totally embarrassed) I have vowed to get back in shape for hunting season. I have started walking a couple miles the last 2 days and don't want to miss a day, then I am going to start some light weight training! Good luck to all and thanks for getting me to finally start!

I hope to be walking the ridges and swamps of the UP better then the last few years...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> A southpaw eh?


That's epic...Lol....Hopefully for Jagers sake, his girl's left is stronger to after her visit!!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

mattawanhunter said:


> OK so I finally started and thanks to this post that kept looming in the back of my mind and walking across a huge university campus with a young, in shape woman (winded and totally embarrassed) I have vowed to get back in shape for hunting season. I have started walking a couple miles the last 2 days and don't want to miss a day, then I am going to start some light weight training! Good luck to all and thanks for getting me to finally start!
> 
> I hope to be walking the ridges and swamps of the UP better then the last few years...


I recently started working out again. Been hitting the gym 3 days a week for the past couple months. For the past few years it's been more difficult hanging tree stands because I was out of shape. This season I will be in much better shape. I'm getting ready to go on a 2 week vacation to Germany and Paris, so I hope I don't lose my momentum.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I lost a total of 22 lbs since February and haven't felt this good in years! But....I will say in the last 3 weeks, I've gotten kind of lazy and dropped my workouts to 2-3 times per week instead of 5-6 times, and I haven't been eating as good as i should, lately. So, I gained 6 lbs back for a total weight loss of 16 lbs. I just signed up for a "10-k per day" (10,000 steps per day) fitness challenge at work, so I'm hoping that will help motivate me to get back to working out 4-6 times per week and shed those lbs I recently added. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

thill said:


> I lost a total of 22 lbs since February and haven't felt this good in years! But....I will say in the last 3 weeks, I've gotten kind of lazy and dropped my workouts to 2-3 times per week instead of 5-6 times, and I haven't been eating as good as i should, lately. So, I gained 6 lbs back for a total weight loss of 16 lbs. I just signed up for a "10-k per day" (10,000 steps per day) fitness challenge at work, so I'm hoping that will help motivate me to get back to working out 4-6 times per week and shed those lbs I recently added.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Congrats. Beer seems to be my biggest obstacle. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

thill said:


> I lost a total of 22 lbs since February and haven't felt this good in years! But....I will say in the last 3 weeks, I've gotten kind of lazy and dropped my workouts to 2-3 times per week instead of 5-6 times, and I haven't been eating as good as i should, lately. So, I gained 6 lbs back for a total weight loss of 16 lbs. I just signed up for a "10-k per day" (10,000 steps per day) fitness challenge at work, so I'm hoping that will help motivate me to get back to working out 4-6 times per week and shed those lbs I recently added.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Congrats. Beer seems to be my biggest obstacle. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't read the whole thread. Over complicated in the couple posts I read.

It's simple...

Calories in must be less than calories out per day.

Everyone burns different amounts of calories per day. Pro athletes can burn up to 5-6k calories per day, or more. 

Desk jockey professionals might burn 2000 per day, maybe a bit more, maybe a bit less. Women burn less calories per day than men do, on average.

Estimate how many calories you burn per day, eat 300-500 calories less per day and you should lose at least a pound per week. The average person has to burn 3500 calories to lose one pound of fat. 

Want help tracking calories? Download the free My Fitness Pal app and start tracking. You will be amazed at the amount of calories we put in our mouths without a second thought every day.

I used it, dropped 30lbs. I now also make smarter food choices on average, knowing what that piece of cake or doughnuts or beer will cost me.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Jager Pro said:


> I hope you guys are having better results than I am. I was able to increase my left arm strength quite easily. However getting rid of this beer belly (my other goal) is proving to be a lot harder. I was doing P90X for two weeks but then my girlfriend came to visit from Wisconsin and I kinda got distracted.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> I haven't weighed 165# since the third trimester.


Considering that was just your noggin.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Rats! To late, just got back from a 2.25 miler. Maybe another time.


Bumped my distance up another 1/10 today and will each run for the next 3 weeks until I'm at 3 miles/run twice a week. I may add a run/week and reduce the distance for each depending on joint pain management.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Bumped my distance up another 1/10 today and will each run for the next 3 weeks until I'm at 3 miles/run twice a week. I may add a run/week and reduce the distance for each depending on joint pain management.


I'm on schedule and did my first 3 mile 30 minute run of the season on Monday morning. Headed out the door right now for another!
Get movin!!!!
*Edit...just 2.4 this morning but it was at 9:45 pace.
For 56 I feel pretty good. Now, if I can just drop 20#.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Great to see so many guys concerned with their health and maintaining physical condition. 

I was always a healthy horse despight a lot of bad habits and lack of consistent exercise routines. My occupation did not provide any exercise, and all I did was a little yard work, hunting and fishing as a weekend warrior. 

I finally quit smoking two years ago and within a year I gained 25 lbs in the gut and around the waistband. I became miserable with this as I've always been lean and mean. I did not like carrying around the extra baggage. 

I started using the wife's treadmill last fall. Started out slowly, but worked up to two miles a day pretty easily. 

Include 25 situps/crunches, 25 bicycle crunches, leg lifts, pushups, squats and toe presses.

Honestly I think the sit ups help the most, but I really enjoy the running.

My typical weight while smoking was 175-185 since high school. After I quit I jumped to about 215.

10 months into regime I've come to a consistent comfortable weight of 190. I've lost the bulk and feel 100% better.

6'2", and 59 years old and I'm feeling capable of things I did at 35.

Had years of sciatic nerve pain, bad knees, upper back issues, all has been greatly improved just by exercise. 

It's not easy to always fit into the schedule, but if I miss a day I double up to make up.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont do much running but i weight train 4-6 days a week. Ive been gaining weight. right now Im 185 with 12% body fat. I lost a couple pound from t







aking a couple weeks off.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Kennybks said:


> Great to see so many guys concerned with their health ...
> 
> 
> > Health? I just want to be able to hunt elk in the mountains!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I cut weight to 165 pounds for the national arm wrestling championships last weekend and won medals in the 75 kg class both left and right handed. This sport really keeps me lean and mean.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Phoolish said:


> I dont do much running but i weight train 4-6 days a week. Ive been gaining weight. right now Im 185 with 12% body fat. I lost a couple pound from t
> View attachment 262799
> aking a couple weeks off.


Two words....leg day!:lol::lol:
Honestly, I'd love to be a little more buff....heck I'd like to be a little buff!:chillin:


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> Two words....leg day!:lol::lol:
> Honestly, I'd love to be a little more buff....heck I'd like to be a little buff!:chillin:


haha the struggle is real, cant get my calves to grow even though i train them 2-3 times a week. but my quads and hamstrings have grown so much i had to buy all new jeans. had to get the stretchy kind. last time i maxed out on legs was like 6 months ago 475lb on deadlift then 365lb for squat right after


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Phoolish said:


> haha the struggle is real, cant get my calves to grow even though i train them 2-3 times a week. but my quads and hamstrings have grown so much *i had to buy all new jeans*. had to get the stretchy kind. last time i maxed out on legs was like 6 months ago 475lb on deadlift then 365lb for squat right after


Spanks?


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> Spanks?


pretty much, they are stretchy. Levis athletic fit


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

Phoolish said:


> I dont do much running but i weight train 4-6 days a week. Ive been gaining weight. right now Im 185 with 12% body fat. I lost a couple pound from t
> View attachment 262799
> aking a couple weeks off.


Nice work, what is your workout schedule? Do you take any supplements?


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm a short chubby hunter! I do try to walk an hour a day and try to watch what I eat, but them dang no bake cookies get me every time. In all seriousness I need to drop 10lbs before season. I've loses 15 so far. My knees will thank me.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> Nice work, what is your workout schedule? Do you take any supplements?


chest & back, shoulders & calves, biceps & triceps, legs,and if i workout 5 days abs with another muscle group.I was doing legs Monday or Sunday but right now I have soft ball on Wednesdays and i dont want my legs to be sore. I do a push pull workout. chest is a pushing exercise bacK it a pull.

protein, creatine, pre workout and sometime after a really hard workout bcaa's. The bcaa help prevent soreness. I like amino energy because a lot of pre workouts are too intense for me.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Phoolish said:


> chest & back, shoulders & calves, biceps & triceps, legs,and if i workout 5 days abs with another muscle group.I was doing legs Monday or Sunday but right now I have soft ball on Wednesdays and i dont want my legs to be sore. I do a push pull workout. chest is a pushing exercise bacK it a pull.
> 
> protein, creatine, pre workout and sometime after a really hard workout bcaa's. The bcaa help prevent soreness. I like amino energy because a lot of pre workouts are too intense for me.


Solid looking program. I do a push/pull split and then legs once a week. I also run 3-3.5 miles a day except for leg day.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

As of yesterday we're 7 weeks out from elk camp departure.
My goal was to increase my mileage 1/10 per week up to 3 miles/run. Currently I have exceeded that goal as well as increased my frequency of runs from 2 runs per week, to every other day.
As of the conclusion of yesterday's run, my 12th run of the month, I have logged 34.3 miles in July with an avg. distance of 2.85/run, compared to June with 15 miles and just 7 runs at 2.14/run.
I'll log at least 2 more runs in July. August's goal will be every other day runs with average distance/run of 3 miles. I am considering consecutive day runs of shorter distance +-2.5 as well, assuming my knees agree.
I know I'm not setting the world on fire but this works for me and my motivation is to hunt elk in a demanding environment. I might add that a little more attention to what's going in to my pie hole, is resulting in some lbs. disappearing. I think the every other day run routine makes me more cognizant of my eating habits.
Under 7 weeks....did I mention that?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> As of yesterday we're 7 weeks out from elk camp departure.


Well....yesterday marked the 3 week mark before departure.
I just concluded another 3 mile run at lunch and have been sticking to the "every other day" run routine this month. Although I am not quiet averaging 3 miles/run, I am averaging 2.82.
My battle of the waste line is slowly being won and I'm down 11# in the last 10 weeks.
With plans firmly in the works for our August 2018 trip to Alaska, I'm hoping it will be the motivation I need to maintain a healthier routine throughout the fall and winter months so I don't have to endure this rollercoaster I continually put myself through!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I am after it pretty regular now, my weekly program is run 3 miles,( usually in 30 minutes now) 3 days a week and work out in the gym where I work in between run days. I basically do pushups, pull ups, planks, leg lifts, some curls, jump roap, jumping jacks, weighted squats, whatever i can accomplish in 30 minutes. I feel good at 57 and ready for the mountains.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Great job guys!

My training has really taken a turn towards running. I'm not skipping weigh training or lessening it, just running more. Last month I logged just over 95 miles, and my goal is to break 100 this month. I already have 37 in.

I did reach my running goal this summer to run a sub 20 minute 5k, which I did just barely. My time was something like 19:57, which is around 6:41-6:42 a mile.

Keep it going guys!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I am after it pretty regular now, my weekly program is whatever i can accomplish in 30 minutes. I feel good at 57 and ready for the mountains.


How long until your new video comes out.....




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1338956302866781


----------

